# How do you dry your gloves?



## mijinkal

I stuff them in the heat register and leave it overnight with the windows open because they stank


----------



## Technine Icon

I put em in the dryer


----------



## Flick Montana

I wash and dry them a lot. They get stanky from the sweat after just a few trips. Dryer works fine.


----------



## Guest

You can flip them inside out right after riding and leave them overnight. (It think its also gentler on the water proofnesss.)


----------



## m_jel

the dryers are awesome, standing them up on a heat register will be fine though, just takes longer


----------



## Guest

In the dryer usually. But my leather Forum ones have to air dried.


----------



## ek3

I stick with goretex and the heat from my hands dry them


----------



## Flick Montana

ek3 said:


> I stick with goretex and the heat from my hands dry them


Did you have the sweat glands removed from your hands? How does moist heat dry something?


----------



## ek3

Flick Montana said:


> Did you have the sweat glands removed from your hands? How does moist heat dry something?


that's how goretex works? heat causes the water to escape the glove


----------



## Guest

i really think just throwing them in the dryer is your best bet. fast and simple


----------



## Flick Montana

ek3 said:


> that's how goretex works? heat causes the water to escape the glove


I've never had a glove that didn't get wet from the sweat on my hands when the weather warms or I start boarding hard. Maybe I'm just using cheap stuff, who knows.


----------



## m_jel

Flick Montana said:


> I've never had a glove that didn't get wet from the sweat on my hands when the weather warms or I start boarding hard. Maybe I'm just using cheap stuff, who knows.


yea, really....and this heat makes moisture escapes thing? seriously? i doubt it


----------



## ek3

m_jel said:


> yea, really....and this heat makes moisture escapes thing? seriously? i doubt it


you obviously never tried gore-tex in your life. I boarded in 60 Fahrenheit and it was raining but my gloves were dry. but yes they did get a little wet when i took them off since there was no heat inside the glove to make the water escape.

GORE-TEX® Gloves

Cold hands = clumsy hands. And clumsy hands make even the simplest tasks, like zipping up your jacket or tying your shoes, frustratingly difficult. They can make outdoor activities nearly impossible, too. It’s hard pulling off a trick on your snowboard or working with the ropes on the mountain when your hands feel like a block of wood. With our men’s GORE-TEX® gloves, however, hands stay warm and dry and retain their dexterity so you can stay active in the cold weather. GORE-TEX® gloves and mittens are windproof, waterproof and breathable for and are ideal for cold conditions. The outer shell of our gloves offers total water repellency so that hands stay dry even after a full day in the snow. At the same time, our men’s GORE-TEX® gloves allow moisture from perspiration to escape so that the gloves stay dry on the inside as well as on the outside. 

taken from Menâ€™s GORE-TEXÂ® Gloves - GORE-TEX® Products


----------



## danielle

Actually the problem I have is with my sons goretex gloves, go figure! They are soaked inside but will not get dry. I put them inside out as best as I could and have had them in the dryer on air for like 2 days. Maybe I should just have him wear them for a while around the house.:dunno:  Maybe because they are kid gloves and not man gloves. I think I am going to look into one of those dryers though.


----------



## Flick Montana

Regardless of the brand or technology, I have found that all gloves get soaked and it always sucks to dry them. If you have a boot dryer, that is probably the best way. I use the dryer on the delicate setting. Usually takes only one cycle if you dry them with other stuff. If you put them in alone, they do not dry. You need something like a bunch of towels or socks to absorb the moisture they let off.


----------



## danielle

*note to self, next time add towels* I went today to pick up some wax and I found the boot dryers for $35 bucks, maybe next time I run down, I will go ahead and pick one up.


----------



## Flick Montana

I converted my wife's old hair dryer. It had a "cool" setting and if on low it worked really well. :thumbsup:


----------



## danielle

really...... I have a blow dryer with a cool setting. How did you rig it or did you just put the glove over the tip of the blow dryer? 

The gloves are finally dry! Now put away for the season.


----------



## Flick Montana

I stripped the heating elements and rigged it to a wooden form on the ground. I also put some holes around the pipe so that the air came out the sides as well as the tip. It's pretty ghetto, but it sits in the garage, so who cares! :laugh:

EDIT: It is worth noting that the "cool" setting still produces warm air on ours after a couple minutes. I don't think cold air would help much for drying so you may want to use a middle setting if yours stays cooler than ours.


----------



## DC5R

^ Intersting.


----------



## danielle

hm, well that is way over my abilities, big props to you though. I am going to check out Joe's going out of business sale to see what they have. :laugh:


----------



## arsenic0

My gloves are rarely wet, i guess I have pretty cold hands typically though.

I usually just throw all my crap on the floor by the heat vent overnight (boots in the back so they dont heat mold themselves) and by morning everythings toasty and gets put away.


----------



## Noodle

I leave them under the seat of my car where the heater is on the way back from the slopes.
I guess you could try a hairdryer or just a radiator?


----------



## BigC_ 13

I made a cheap dryer of my own, took a small 6x12 inch piece of plywood, and a couple feet of 1 inch pvc pipe. Drill lots of holes in the pvc pipe and then using a big drill bit (can't remember the real name so big drill bit will have to suffice) drill 4, 1 inch holes in the plywood, cut the pvc into four pieces and insert into the holes in the plywood. stick gloves and boots on and place over any vent in the house with heat and presto, cheap easy to make dryer


----------



## Guest

> I usually just stick a paper towel tube in mine and sit them in front of the fan or the heat vent. By morning, they are dry. For a quick remedy, I have put mine in the microwave for about 1 to 2 minutes. They come out very hot and steaming and in a few minutes, they are almost dry. Obviously make sure you have no metal parts. This generates the heat and with a little air flow, you can make a big difference in them.


 (Does it make it less waterproof? I might try that next season.)


----------

